
Basic Web Scraping with Emacs - tarboreus
https://nickdrozd.github.io/2018/10/17/web-scraping.html
======
nickdrozd
The idea here is that 1) Emacs has flexible means of automation (like keyboard
macros), and 2) it also has a web browser, so 3) Emacs can be used for browser
automation. The conclusion seems trivial in retrospect, but I hadn't seen it
discussed anywhere, so I thought the techniques involved would be worth
recording.

~~~
gkya
Thanks a lot! I use Emacs and have some scraping projects (mainly converting
some websites' announcements into RSS feeds), but have never thought of this
either.

------
stevenwoo
Had to search for how to use eww since I have never used it before now.

------
paulcarroty
Guess dynamical websites aren't supported?

~~~
c256
JavaScript isn’t run, so some dynamic web sites are supported and others
(common today) aren’t.

